# DVD - Einzelvideos als einen Film abspielen



## LRK (13. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit.
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Haufen MiniDV-Aufnahmen ... aufgenommen und diese in Sony Vegas 6 zu einem Film zusammengeschnitten. Das Video habe ich einfach mal unkomprimiert in 720x576 gerendert um es hinterher qualitativ höchstwertig für die DVD-Produktion zu verwenden (Jaja, werd' nächstemal gleich versuchen ein vorherkomprimiertes kompatibles Format zu wählen.). So, das Ergebnis sind jedoch mehrere 3,97 GB große Dateien (wohl eine Einstellungssache in Vegas, ich such' noch), die zusammengesetzt den Film darstellen. Soweit kein Problem, jedoch:

Ich habe die Dateien zum DVD-Projekt hinzugefügt und ihnen die Anweisung gegeben nach dem Abspielen des jeweiligen Segments (End Action) das nächste Segment zu spielen und später dann die DVD-gebrannt. Sah ja in der Vorschau, im DVD Architect, alles schön aus. So, diese Übergänge klappen nun leider nicht wie man das von richtigen DVDs kennt, die Player verschlucken sich quasi am Ende eine Segments und suchen dann ein paar Sekunden den Anfang des nächsten Segmentes. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich dies vor dem nächsten Brennen jetzt noch verhindern kann.
Ich versuche es gerade mit der DVD-Funktion _Playlist_, die die Videos in der in einer Playlist aufgereihten Anordnung abspielen soll. Vielleicht erkennen die Player dadurch die direkten Übergänge. Ich würd' jetzt aber gern ein paar Meinungen hören, bevor ich meine Rohlinge verheize, für einen weiteren Test-Brand habe ich jetzt nämlich keinen Rohling mehr. :/


----------



## darkframe (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
ich kenne DVD Architect nicht und kann Dir daher nicht exakt sagen, wie Du das in dem Programm selbst beheben kannst. Für ein paar allgemeine Hinweise langt's aber 

Grundsätzlich funktioniert die aufeinanderfolgende Wiedergabe einzelner Clips von einer DVD dann am besten, wenn das Ausgangsmaterial sich schon in nur einem Clip befindet. In allen anderen Fällen kann es verschiedene Ursachen für die Aussetzer geben.

Liegen die Filme beispielsweise nicht in der Reihenfolge auf der DVD vor, in der sie abgespielt werden, kommt es unweigerlich zu einem kurzen Aussetzer. Ebenso verhält es sich, wenn die Filme in mehrere VTSe aufgeteilt werden. Das könntest Du auf der gebrannten DVD sehen: Wenn da Dateien wie VTS_01*, VTS_02* usw. vorhanden sind, sind Deine Filme in verschiedenen VTSen gelandet.

Selbst wenn die Clips in der richtigen Reihenfolge auf der DVD vorliegen, wird es meistens einen kurzen Aussetzer geben, weil, vereinfacht gesagt, folgendes passiert: Am Ende eines Films werden erst einige Kommandos abgearbeitet, in Deinem Fall wahrscheinlich ein JumpVTS_PTT, also ein Sprungbefehl zum nächsten Clip. Damit der Player weiß, wo dieser Clip anfängt, liest er die Startadresse aus der IFO und springt erst dann zum eigentlichen Clip. Naja, und dieses Hin- und Herspringen bemerkst Du als Aussetzer. Eine DVD funktioniert also nicht wie eine Schallplatte oder CD.

Da Du ja Vegas nutzt, würde ich Dir empfehlen, alle Clips in der richtigen Reihenfolge in ein Projekt zu laden und dann das Ganze als einen Film abzuspeichern. In Vegas 8 heißt das Template "PAL DVD" oder so. Du kannst auch MPEG2 für den Videoteil nehmen und am besten AC3 für den Audiopart. MPEG-Audio geht auch, aber nicht jeder ältere Hardware-Player mag das, weil es bis vor einiger Zeit in den DVDVideo-Spezifikationen nur als Option vorgesehen war. Die Umwandlung in MPEG2 ist für eine DVD sowieso zwingend und insofern machst Du das besser gleich im Videoprogramm.


----------



## LRK (14. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich ahnte ja schon, dass ich um ein erneutes Rendern des Films nicht herumkomme. Hoffentlich kriege ich das dann auch mit den Kapitelmarkern hin. Wäre unschön wenn ich das Kapitelauswahlmenü von Grund auf neu verknüpfen müsste. :/
Und hoffentlich splittet Vegas das Video nicht wieder.... Ich werd' mal die Sache ausprobieren...
Dennoch schade, dass es für dieses Problem augenscheinlich keine Lösung im DVD Architect gibt.


----------



## darkframe (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Mann Mann Mann, bin *ich* besemmelt...

Natürlich *kenne* ich DVD Architect, hab's ja selber... :-(

Allerdings, ich habe mir Vegas Pro 8, und dazu gehört DVD Architect 4.5, erst letzte Woche zugelegt und mich daher noch nicht großartig damit beschäftigt. Bisher nutze ich für die DVD-Erstellung eigentlich nur DVDLab und bin damit äußerst zufrieden.

Wie dem auch sei, gerendert werden muss in jedem Fall (naja, in Deinem Fall), wenn das Ziel eine DVDVideo ist. Das mit der Kapitelerstellung sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Wie man in DVD Architect die Verknüpfungen (neu) anlegt, weiß ich leider (noch) nicht. In DVDLab ist das ein Kinderspiel. Würde mich wundern, wenn das im Architekten nicht zu machen ist.


----------



## LRK (15. Dezember 2007)

So, hab' den Film als MPEG2-Video gerendert und damit das DVD-Projekt gefüttert. Musste halt die Kapitelmarken nochmal neumachen. Jetzt klappt alles.
Sorgen habe ich mir wegen der animierten Thumbnails in der Kapitelauswahl gemacht, kleine Bildschirme, die einen kurzen Ausschnitt des jeweiligen Kapitels zeigen und auf die man klicken kann um das jeweilige Kapitel zu starten. Jaa, ein gestalterisches Meisterwerk hab' ich da fabriziert. 
Blieben aber zum Glück erhalten, verwenden ja die alten Clips, die noch bestehen.

Also genrell bin ich mit DVD Architect sehr zufrieden. Das Programm bietet dem versiertem Benutzer kompletten Freiraum zum Gestalten. Sehr schön.


----------

